

The Mighty Airship - asciilifeform
http://lupoleboucher.livejournal.com/50384.html#cutid1

======
noonespecial
The Edwardian sentimentalist strikes again. It takes a strange view of history
indeed to suppose that strapping a school bus onto a great big sack of
_hydrogen_ is somehow a regal and wonderful technology of the past that we
should all pine for, wondering where we went wrong with that "aeroplane"
nonsense.

Cool photos though...

